# [SOLVED] BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



## greenpat

Hi,

My machine was supplied with XP64, and a Windows 7 64 bit disk. I reformatted the hard drive and installed Windows 7, then partitioned it and installed XP64 in a dual boot configuration. I use it Windows 7 primarily and this is where all the BSODs have been coming from.

Since installing all the drivers in the reformat, I have been getting repeated BSODS with the DRIVER_IRQL... message as above. As you can see from the minidump files, this happens pretty much daily. It almost always happens when I am copying data between my computer and network drives, and the filename that comes up on my BSOD, e1k62x64.sys, I believe is associated with my network card driver.

I have tried installing all the latest network card drivers I can get from Dell which they say are specific to my machine, but that hasn't helped so far.

The machine has an Intel Core i5 processor, a NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M video card, a 130 watt dell power supply (which came with it), and I don't know what sort of motherboard, sorry.

Hoping someone can help out.

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hello, and welcome!

Did you interrupt the BSOD application before it finished? Did you run it as Administrator?

Your system information is missing from the dump. Could you manually upload your msinfo32 file?


JK said:


> Enter *msinfo32.exe* into the start menu, and press enter. Go to File>Save, and save a copy on your desktop. Right-click on it, and select Send to>New compressed folder. Then attach the file to your next post.


The dumps are almost all blaming your Intel wireless network card drivers. See if there is an update for your April 2010 drivers. If not, try uninstalling them completely with Device Manager, and installing a fresh copy.

Since a network error occurred, please remove Semantec. Here is the removal tool: ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Replace it with MSE: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Update your Intel storage drivers, as they are older, and blamed by one of the dumps I ran.

I can get you driver links if you upload that msinfo32 file. If you want to try yourself, look on your computer manufacturer's site for starters, and directly on the Intel downloads page.

...Summary of the Dumps:


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep  3 01:41:13.787 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:47:06.798
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, fffff88004527810}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+23810 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep  2 03:31:08.496 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:40:38.379
BugCheck D1, {90, 2, 1, fffff880044bc353}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+1b353 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep  1 02:18:43.507 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:50.301
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800030d1905, fffff88007f2d578, fffff88007f2cde0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vpcnfltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vpcnfltr.sys
Probably caused by : vpcnfltr.sys ( vpcnfltr+30f4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep  1 00:21:12.392 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:29:17.884
BugCheck D1, {68, 2, 1, fffff880044522e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+1b2e0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Aug 31 20:51:05.734 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:16:34.390
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, fffff88004423810}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+23810 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 03:16:26.398 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:55:40.382
BugCheck C2, {99, fffffa8010537a91, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStorV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStorV.sys
Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!ExFreeToNPagedLookasideList+28 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_99
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  2 04:49:25.748 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:35.293
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, fffff880044a7810}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+23810 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hi Jonathan, thanks for your reply.

I can't remember if I ran the BSOD app as an administrator, but I'm pretty sure I didn't interrupt it. All activity had ceased and I think it had shut its own window. Anyway, here's the system information.

It is a work computer and we have a group license and policy to use Symantec. Do you think I'll be able to get the right drivers working without changing it to MSE? Should I disable it while I update the drivers?

If you could find links to the appropriate drivers that'd be great. The Dell website has given me some other drivers that aren't the right ones for my hardware and won't even install, so I don't trust it all that much.

Thanks for your time,

Pat


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hi - 

The BSOD collection app did apparently run, but for some reason most of the files are empty.

Is this your system - Dell Precision M4500 (AUS) -

http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...temID=PREC_M4500&os=W764&osl=en&catid=&impid= 

If that link redirects you to empty driver site, copy/ paste the following into IE8 address bar -



Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]http://supportapj.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=au&cs=aubsd1&l=en&s=bsd&ServiceTag=&SystemID=PREC_M4500&os=W764&osl=en&catid=&impid=[/FONT]

Obtain updated drivers from that Dell Site - including Intel Ethernet.

Given the system is for/ owned by work, talk with IT Dept personnel about NIS/ N360. You will experience problems with a 3rd party firewall installed.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Thanks JC,

That is my computer, and that is where I've been getting my drivers from. Unfortunately quite a few of them don't seem to work the way they should. For example the file 'INTEL_MULTI-DEVICE_A01_R277229.exe' from that site which purports to be a driver for the Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN (what my device manager tells me my wireless card is) comes up with a dialog saying 'This application must be installed using the Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless installer. This installation will exit'. This is from a .msi file called 'Intel PROSet Wireless.msi', so if this isn't the installer for my network card driver I don't know what is.

I went to Intel's site after that and searched for the appropriate driver there. I thought I found it, and downloaded an installer called 'ICS_Ds64.exe'. It seemed to install correctly, but I have since received the same BSOD. Attached is the single minidump from my latest crash.

I can ask IT if I can change from Symantec, but one of my colleagues is running the same machine with the same OS and the Symantec firewall without any BSODs, so they may be reluctant. I might go and step through his device manager if I get a chance in fact, see if he's got any other drivers which don't match mine.

Is this latest mini-dump from the wireless driver again?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hi - 

Same Intel driver.

Run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep  6 03:42:32.705 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:34:17.078
BugCheck D1, {68, 2, 1, fffff88003fb12e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+1b2e0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000068 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`03fb12e0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  [/font]



Windows 7 x64 - Bugcheck 0xd1 - e1k62x64.sys 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\090610-31449-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03007000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03244e50
Debug session time: Mon Sep  6 03:42:32.705 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:34:17.078
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {68, 2, 1, fffff88003fb12e0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\e1k62x64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1k62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1k62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1k62x64.sys ( e1k62x64+1b2e0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000068, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88003fb12e0, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032af0e0
 0000000000000068 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
e1k62x64+1b2e0
fffff880`03fb12e0 f00fc14168      lock xadd dword ptr [rcx+68h],eax

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008ce9850 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008ce9850)
.trap 0xfffff88008ce9850
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000ffffffff rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffff880009aa000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88003fb12e0 rsp=fffff88008ce99e0 rbp=000000000000008b
 r8=00000000000006e0  r9=0000000000000340 r10=fffff80003007000
r11=000000000000fffb r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
e1k62x64+0x1b2e0:
fffff880`03fb12e0 f00fc14168      lock xadd dword ptr [rcx+68h],eax ds:3a20:00000000`00000068=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003076ca9 to fffff80003077740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08ce9708 fffff800`03076ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000068 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08ce9710 fffff800`03075920 : fffffa80`0aff18d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0aff18d0 fffffa80`0e01cd60 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08ce9850 fffff880`03fb12e0 : fffffa80`0a0960f0 fffffa80`0a4500b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`08ce99e0 fffffa80`0a0960f0 : fffffa80`0a4500b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : e1k62x64+0x1b2e0
fffff880`08ce99e8 fffffa80`0a4500b0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03fb9445 : 0xfffffa80`0a0960f0
fffff880`08ce99f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03fb9445 fffffa80`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0a4500b0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
e1k62x64+1b2e0
fffff880`03fb12e0 f00fc14168      lock xadd dword ptr [rcx+68h],eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  e1k62x64+1b2e0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: e1k62x64

IMAGE_NAME:  e1k62x64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4bbae4c3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_e1k62x64+1b2e0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_e1k62x64+1b2e0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88008ce9810 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000068 rsi=fffffa800a4500b0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003077740 rsp=fffff88008ce9708 rbp=fffff88008ce98d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff88003fb12e0
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=fffffa800a57b7c0 r13=fffffa8009e9fc30
r14=fffffa800a56a000 r15=0000000000000081
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03077740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08ce9710=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08ce9708 fffff800`03076ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000068 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08ce9710 fffff800`03075920 : fffffa80`0aff18d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0aff18d0 fffffa80`0e01cd60 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08ce9850 fffff880`03fb12e0 : fffffa80`0a0960f0 fffffa80`0a4500b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08ce9850)
fffff880`08ce99e0 fffffa80`0a0960f0 : fffffa80`0a4500b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : e1k62x64+0x1b2e0
fffff880`08ce99e8 fffffa80`0a4500b0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03fb9445 : 0xfffffa80`0a0960f0
fffff880`08ce99f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03fb9445 fffffa80`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0a4500b0
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd1000 fffff800`00bdb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03007000 fffff800`035e3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff800`035e3000 fffff800`0362c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00d27000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d27000 fffff880`00d3b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d3b000 fffff880`00d99000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00df5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e5e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e5e000 fffff880`00e6a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00eb8000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`00eb8000 fffff880`00ed2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed5000 fffff880`00f79000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00f88000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00fdf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`0106e000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`0118c000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`0118c000 fffff880`011c6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`011c6000 fffff880`011f6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`0129c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012af000 fffff880`014b9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014c4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`014c4000 fffff880`01510000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01510000 fffff880`01524000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01524000 fffff880`01582000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01582000 fffff880`015f5000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01604000 fffff880`017a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017c1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017d2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017dc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`017dc000 fffff880`017ee000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a3000   stdfltn  stdfltn.sys  Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018b7000   PBADRV   PBADRV.sys   Mon Jan 07 14:12:13 2008 (4782798D)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`019ad000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019f7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`0221b000 fffff880`02315000   btwampfl btwampfl.sys Fri Dec 11 18:11:29 2009 (4B22D1A1)
fffff880`02315000 fffff880`0232d000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0232d000 fffff880`023b9000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`023b9000 fffff880`023d6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c7d000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Dec 07 13:02:23 2009 (4B1D432F)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02cd0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d14100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`02d15000 fffff880`02d23000   cvusbdrv cvusbdrv.sys Thu Oct 29 14:37:38 2009 (4AE9E0F2)
fffff880`02d23000 fffff880`02d3b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02d65000 fffff880`02d73000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d9f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02daf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02daf000 fffff880`02dcf000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e51000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e62000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`02e62000 fffff880`02e93000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`02e93000 fffff880`02ea1000   scfilter scfilter.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:17 2009 (4A5BC839)
fffff880`02ea1000 fffff880`02eb6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02ec4000 fffff880`02f4b000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Fri Jan 08 17:25:06 2010 (4B47B0C2)
fffff880`02f4b000 fffff880`02f59000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Dec 14 20:11:45 2009 (4B26E251)
fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f5ca00   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Dec 07 13:03:39 2009 (4B1D437B)
fffff880`02f5d000 fffff880`02f76000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`02f76000 fffff880`02f7e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02f7f000 fffff880`02f8d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02f8d000 fffff880`02f9a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02f9a000 fffff880`02fa8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02fa8000 fffff880`02fcb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fec000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02fec000 fffff880`02fff000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0300e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`03013000 fffff880`031cd000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Thu Jul 01 14:19:15 2010 (4C2CDC23)
fffff880`031cd000 fffff880`031ed000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Thu Jul 01 14:11:13 2010 (4C2CDA41)
fffff880`031ed000 fffff880`031f6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`031f6000 fffff880`031fd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a14000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`03a14000 fffff880`03a23000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03a23000 fffff880`03a3e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03a3e000 fffff880`03a94080   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Dec 01 03:41:51 2009 (4B14D6CF)
fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03aa9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03ab5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ab5000 fffff880`03ac0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ac0000 fffff880`03ae6000   teefer2  teefer2.sys  Wed May 13 15:25:52 2009 (4A0B1EC0)
fffff880`03ae6000 fffff880`03b70000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b70000 fffff880`03bb5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03bb5000 fffff880`03bbe000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03bbe000 fffff880`03be4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03be4000 fffff880`03bfa000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e83000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03e83000 fffff880`03ea1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ea1000 fffff880`03eb2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03ed8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03ee7000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03f62000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03f87000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03f96000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03fe2000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Tue Apr 06 03:37:39 2010 (4BBAE4C3)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03ff4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04413000   wpsdrvnt wpsdrvnt.sys Thu Sep 17 21:09:26 2009 (4AB2DDC6)
fffff880`04413000 fffff880`04456000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04660000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`04680000 fffff880`046aa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`046aa000 fffff880`0471e000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Mon Aug 10 23:30:48 2009 (4A80E5E8)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`04754000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed Jun 24 16:19:12 2009 (4A428A40)
fffff880`04754000 fffff880`04768000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Mon Aug 10 23:31:44 2009 (4A80E620)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`0478d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0478d000 fffff880`0479d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0479d000 fffff880`047a6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047a6000 fffff880`047af000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047af000 fffff880`047b8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047c3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`047c3000 fffff880`047d4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`047d4000 fffff880`047f2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0483c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04856000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0485d000 fffff880`048b3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`048b3000 fffff880`048d0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`048d0000 fffff880`04920000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed May 12 07:35:11 2010 (4BEA926F)
fffff880`04920000 fffff880`0492f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0492f000 fffff880`0493c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`0493c000 fffff880`0494b000   Accelern Accelern.sys Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`04961000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04961000 fffff880`0496a000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0496a000 fffff880`0497a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0497a000 fffff880`04987000   dsNcAdpt dsNcAdpt.sys Mon Mar 30 22:33:33 2009 (49D180FD)
fffff880`04987000 fffff880`0499d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0499d000 fffff880`049c1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`049c1000 fffff880`049cd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`049cd000 fffff880`049fc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04c1e000 fffff880`04c1ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04c23000 fffff880`05385000   NETw5s64 NETw5s64.sys Mon May 31 15:05:02 2010 (4C04085E)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`05392000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05392000 fffff880`053ac000   risdpe64 risdpe64.sys Fri Mar 19 03:39:56 2010 (4BA32A4C)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053ea000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053f9000 fffff880`053fd500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`053fe000 fffff880`053ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05622000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05622000 fffff880`05627200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05628000 fffff880`056a7000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Wed Mar 10 01:03:45 2010 (4B973641)
fffff880`056a7000 fffff880`056b5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`056b5000 fffff880`056c8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`056c8000 fffff880`056d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`056f8000 fffff880`05734000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`05734000 fffff880`0578e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0578e000 fffff880`057a3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`057a3000 fffff880`057bc000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jan 28 09:24:54 2010 (4B619E36)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057f9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07023000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`07078000 fffff880`07140000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`07140000 fffff880`0715e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0715e000 fffff880`07176000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07176000 fffff880`071a3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`071a3000 fffff880`071f1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`07c78000 fffff880`07d1e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07d1e000 fffff880`07d29000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07d29000 fffff880`07d56000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jun 21 23:20:32 2010 (4C202C00)
fffff880`07d56000 fffff880`07d68000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07d68000 fffff880`07dd0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jun 21 23:20:47 2010 (4C202C0F)
fffff880`0824e000 fffff880`082e4000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jun 21 23:21:11 2010 (4C202C27)
fffff880`082e4000 fffff880`082ee000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`0835f000 fffff880`0836b000   glancedrv glancedrv.sys Mon Apr 20 14:07:22 2009 (49ECB9DA)
fffff880`10202000 fffff880`10e77c00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 22 04:39:12 2010 (4BF79830)
fffff880`10e78000 fffff880`10e79180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat May 22 04:32:58 2010 (4BF796BA)
fffff880`10e7a000 fffff880`10f6e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`10f6e000 fffff880`10fb4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`10fb4000 fffff880`10fd8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`10fd8000 fffff880`10fe9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`10fe9000 fffff880`10ff4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`082ee000 fffff880`0835f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d23000 fffff880`02d34000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02d65000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04463000 fffff880`0466d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0466d000 fffff880`04680000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053ea000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0493c000 fffff880`0494b000   Accelern Accelern.sys Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00fdf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03ae6000 fffff880`03b70000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04987000 fffff880`0499d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014c4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`048d0000 fffff880`04920000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed May 12 07:35:11 2010 (4BEA926F)
fffff880`00e5e000 fffff880`00e6a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`031f6000 fffff880`031fd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ea1000 fffff880`03eb2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07140000 fffff880`0715e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02daf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02daf000 fffff880`02dcf000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`0232d000 fffff880`023b9000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`02315000 fffff880`0232d000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0221b000 fffff880`02315000   btwampfl btwampfl.sys Fri Dec 11 18:11:29 2009 (4B22D1A1)
fffff880`02ec4000 fffff880`02f4b000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Fri Jan 08 17:25:06 2010 (4B47B0C2)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c7d000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Dec 07 13:02:23 2009 (4B1D432F)
fffff880`02f4b000 fffff880`02f59000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Dec 14 20:11:45 2009 (4B26E251)
fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f5ca00   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Dec 07 13:03:39 2009 (4B1D437B)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04680000 fffff880`046aa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`011c6000 fffff880`011f6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d3b000 fffff880`00d99000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`053f9000 fffff880`053fd500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01582000 fffff880`015f5000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e5e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0496a000 fffff880`0497a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`056a7000 fffff880`056b5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e83000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02d15000 fffff880`02d23000   cvusbdrv cvusbdrv.sys Thu Oct 29 14:37:38 2009 (4AE9E0F2)
fffff880`03e83000 fffff880`03ea1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03f96000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`0129c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05622000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0497a000 fffff880`04987000   dsNcAdpt dsNcAdpt.sys Mon Mar 30 22:33:33 2009 (49D180FD)
fffff880`056b5000 fffff880`056c8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04660000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`056c8000 fffff880`056d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`10e7a000 fffff880`10f6e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`10f6e000 fffff880`10fb4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03fe2000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Tue Apr 06 03:37:39 2010 (4BBAE4C3)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03f62000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`031cd000 fffff880`031ed000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Thu Jul 01 14:11:13 2010 (4C2CDA41)
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03f87000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03013000 fffff880`031cd000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Thu Jul 01 14:19:15 2010 (4C2CDC23)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e51000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01510000 fffff880`01524000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`014c4000 fffff880`01510000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017dc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0118c000 fffff880`011c6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019f7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0492f000 fffff880`0493c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`0835f000 fffff880`0836b000   glancedrv glancedrv.sys Mon Apr 20 14:07:22 2009 (49ECB9DA)
fffff800`035e3000 fffff800`0362c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`10fb4000 fffff880`10fd8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`02f5d000 fffff880`02f76000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`02f76000 fffff880`02f7e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02f7f000 fffff880`02f8d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07078000 fffff880`07140000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012af000 fffff880`014b9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`0118c000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`04961000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02f9a000 fffff880`02fa8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd1000 fffff800`00bdb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04413000 fffff880`04456000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017c1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`05622000 fffff880`05627200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02ea1000 fffff880`02eb6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02fa8000 fffff880`02fcb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`082e4000 fffff880`082ee000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00d27000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`02d65000 fffff880`02d73000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04920000 fffff880`0492f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02f8d000 fffff880`02f9a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00eb8000 fffff880`00ed2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0715e000 fffff880`07176000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07176000 fffff880`071a3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`071a3000 fffff880`071f1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07023000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047c3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01524000 fffff880`01582000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ab5000 fffff880`03ac0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017dc000 fffff880`017ee000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`019ad000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`049c1000 fffff880`049cd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02fec000 fffff880`02fff000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`049cd000 fffff880`049fc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0578e000 fffff880`057a3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03a14000 fffff880`03a23000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b70000 fffff880`03bb5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`04c23000 fffff880`05385000   NETw5s64 NETw5s64.sys Mon May 31 15:05:02 2010 (4C04085E)
fffff880`047c3000 fffff880`047d4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03ab5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03007000 fffff800`035e3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01604000 fffff880`017a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`031ed000 fffff880`031f6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`10e78000 fffff880`10e79180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat May 22 04:32:58 2010 (4BF796BA)
fffff880`057a3000 fffff880`057bc000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jan 28 09:24:54 2010 (4B619E36)
fffff880`10202000 fffff880`10e77c00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 22 04:39:12 2010 (4BF79830)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02cd0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03bbe000 fffff880`03be4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`048b3000 fffff880`048d0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018b7000   PBADRV   PBADRV.sys   Mon Jan 07 14:12:13 2008 (4782798D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00eb8000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017d2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07c78000 fffff880`07d1e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057f9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d27000 fffff880`00d3b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0499d000 fffff880`049c1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`0483c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04856000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`10fe9000 fffff880`10ff4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0479d000 fffff880`047a6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047a6000 fffff880`047af000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`047af000 fffff880`047b8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d9f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05392000 fffff880`053ac000   risdpe64 risdpe64.sys Fri Mar 19 03:39:56 2010 (4BA32A4C)
fffff880`02d23000 fffff880`02d3b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02e93000 fffff880`02ea1000   scfilter scfilter.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:17 2009 (4A5BC839)
fffff880`07d1e000 fffff880`07d29000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`046aa000 fffff880`0471e000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Mon Aug 10 23:30:48 2009 (4A80E5E8)
fffff880`04754000 fffff880`04768000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Mon Aug 10 23:31:44 2009 (4A80E620)
fffff880`0824e000 fffff880`082e4000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jun 21 23:21:11 2010 (4C202C27)
fffff880`07d68000 fffff880`07dd0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jun 21 23:20:47 2010 (4C202C0F)
fffff880`07d29000 fffff880`07d56000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jun 21 23:20:32 2010 (4C202C00)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a3000   stdfltn  stdfltn.sys  Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`05628000 fffff880`056a7000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Wed Mar 10 01:03:45 2010 (4B973641)
fffff880`053fe000 fffff880`053ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`04754000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed Jun 24 16:19:12 2009 (4A428A40)
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`07d56000 fffff880`07d68000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`047d4000 fffff880`047f2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03ac0000 fffff880`03ae6000   teefer2  teefer2.sys  Wed May 13 15:25:52 2009 (4A0B1EC0)
fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03aa9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03ed8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03ff4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`023b9000 fffff880`023d6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04c1e000 fffff880`04c1ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`10fd8000 fffff880`10fe9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05734000 fffff880`0578e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0485d000 fffff880`048b3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03ee7000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d14100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0300e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`0478d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00df5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`056f8000 fffff880`05734000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a14000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`0106e000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`03a3e000 fffff880`03a94080   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Dec 01 03:41:51 2009 (4B14D6CF)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`05392000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03be4000 fffff880`03bfa000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03a23000 fffff880`03a3e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0478d000 fffff880`0479d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ed5000 fffff880`00f79000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00f88000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03bb5000 fffff880`03bbe000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e62000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`04961000 fffff880`0496a000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04413000   wpsdrvnt wpsdrvnt.sys Thu Sep 17 21:09:26 2009 (4AB2DDC6)
fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fec000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02e62000 fffff880`02e93000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`082ee000 fffff880`0835f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d23000 fffff880`02d34000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02d65000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04463000 fffff880`0466d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0466d000 fffff880`04680000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000068 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`03fb12e0
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Yes, I saw that same filename on the BSOD. Can you tell if it's the wireless driver, which I updated after Jonathan mentioned it, or could it be a different Intel driver? The regular network card is also Intel, and I haven't updated that yet.

I'm having a few days off as of this afternoon, and I'm not taking my machine with me. I'll run that driver verifier over 24 hours next week when I've got two consecutive days in the office.

Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

*e1k62x64.sys * is an Intel NIC driver - Ethernet, not wifi.

e1k62x64.sys = the listed probable cause of the BSODs.

Per my prior post - please go to Dell Support and update it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2880793-post4.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hi again,

As per my prior post, I have been updating my drivers from the Dell support site, at least the ones that will actually run.

The download from that site for my Ethernet adapter, INTEL_825XX-GIGABIT-PLATFORM_A04_R272000.exe, does run on my computer, and it gives me the April version of the driver which Jonathan noted in post 2. I have also tried a download of the same driver from Intel, and it is also the same April version. So the driver is the latest.

I started the driver verifier and got 2 BSODs while it was running. When the BSOD got to the line 'Initializing disk for crash dump.' it froze, and no minidump file was created.

Any ideas what I should do from here? I'm thinking either step through my colleague's device manager and note all driver dates and versions, which will probably be useless as we've already narrowed down the driver at fault, or just reinstall Windows 7 and hope for the best? Any other ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Hi - 

Two items to focus more on besides the Intel driver.

1. I see winusb.sys in the unloaded driver listing. 
- http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/connect/usb/winusb_howto.mspx
- What USB devices are plugged in?
- If any are external USB storage devices - remove them

2. Remove NIS/ N360 - its firewall can be causing trouble here

NIS/ N360 Removal --> http://www.jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Thanks again for your time on this.

I usually operate my machine with an external hard drive plugged in which I use to carry various files between home and the office. Since reading your last post I didn't plug it in, but I got a BSOD this morning anyway (minidump attached). I was playing music off a network drive at the time.

I do have my machine sitting on a docking station. It has two video outputs, which I use for working dual-screen. I'd rather keep it like that.

So since I got a BSOD with my USB device plugged in, I have pursued the other item you've mentioned. I have completely removed NIS and installed MSE. I shall let you know if it stops the BSODs, and we can hopefully put 'solved' at the start of this topic title.


----------



## greenpat

*Re: BSOD Windows 7 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

No crashes since my last post, and I just copied 12GB from a network drive onto my local drive. :smile:

If it keeps this up for another 24 hours, we can probably call it solved.


----------



## greenpat

Yep, multi GB copies on and off the network work fine now, no BSODs at all since removing Norton. Problem solved. Thanks JC.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Glad to hear NIS gone as well as BSODs.

That last BSOD - 

*0xc2 (0x7,,,)* = bad pool caller; a driver attempted to free memory that was already freed. The probable cause = *vpcnfltr.sys* = a virtual networking driver.

The NIS firewall likely interfered with the virtual network driver and as usual, Norton left the scene of the crash and left another behind to take the blame.

Thanks for posting back with the outcome.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`




Code:


[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_092010-44819-01[1].zip\092010-44819-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03050000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0328de50
Debug session time: Sun Sep 19 20:58:01.585 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:38.909
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 4050006, fffffa800cd6b9e0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vpcnfltr.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vpcnfltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vpcnfltr.sys
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032f80e0
Probably caused by : vpcnfltr.sys ( vpcnfltr+2e7a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000000000001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000004050006, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffffa800cd6b9e0, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------


POOL_ADDRESS:  fffffa800cd6b9e0 

FREED_POOL_TAG:  Cnxt

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_Cnxt

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800031f360e to fffff800030c0740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0840d128 fffff800`031f360e : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001097 00000000`04050006 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0840d130 fffff880`01a9cc44 : fffffa80`0a15b420 fffffa80`0968e6e0 00000000`000005ea fffffa80`000005ec : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x11eb
fffff880`0840d1e0 fffff880`012b1e7a : fffffa80`0a4d18e0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`010b2b86 fffffa80`0a21a710 : ndis!NdisFreeNetBufferListContext+0x54
fffff880`0840d210 fffffa80`0a4d18e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`010b2b86 fffffa80`0a21a710 00000000`00000000 : vpcnfltr+0x2e7a
fffff880`0840d218 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`010b2b86 fffffa80`0a21a710 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a3db470 : 0xfffffa80`0a4d18e0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
vpcnfltr+2e7a
fffff880`012b1e7a ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  vpcnfltr+2e7a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: vpcnfltr

IMAGE_NAME:  vpcnfltr.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ab97aae

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Cnxt_vpcnfltr+2e7a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Cnxt_vpcnfltr+2e7a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm vpcnfltr
start             end                 module name
fffff880`012af000 fffff880`012c3000   vpcnfltr T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: vpcnfltr.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vpcnfltr.sys
    Image name: vpcnfltr.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
    CheckSum:         0001C622
    ImageSize:        00014000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0840d128 fffff800`031f360e nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0840d130 fffff880`01a9cc44 nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x11eb
fffff880`0840d1e0 fffff880`012b1e7a ndis!NdisFreeNetBufferListContext+0x54
fffff880`0840d210 fffffa80`0a4d18e0 vpcnfltr+0x2e7a
fffff880`0840d218 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`0a4d18e0
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0490f000 fffff880`0491e000   Accelern Accelern.sys Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`00ee5000 fffff880`00f3c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0108a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04966000 fffff880`0497c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`016c8000 fffff880`016d3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048f3000   Apfiltr  Apfiltr.sys  Wed May 12 07:35:11 2010 (4BEA926F)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb9000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`047cd000 fffff880`047d4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ca1000 fffff880`03cb2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04d10000 fffff880`04d2e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`071e5000 fffff880`071f5000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`05665000 fffff880`05685000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`04565000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`071b0000 fffff880`071c8000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`070b6000 fffff880`071b0000   btwampfl btwampfl.sys Fri Dec 11 18:11:29 2009 (4B22D1A1)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`04669000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Fri Jan 08 17:25:06 2010 (4B47B0C2)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`045e2000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Dec 07 13:02:23 2009 (4B1D432F)
fffff880`111e9000 fffff880`111f7000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Dec 14 20:11:45 2009 (4B26E251)
fffff880`071f5000 fffff880`071f8a00   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Dec 07 13:03:39 2009 (4B1D437B)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`046fb000 fffff880`04725000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ce8000 fffff880`00da8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`0126a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00ce8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`055fa000 fffff880`055fe500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01473000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fad000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0493d000 fffff880`0494d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`046d2000 fffff880`046e0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c83000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03ded000 fffff880`03dfb000   cvusbdrv cvusbdrv.sys Thu Oct 29 14:37:38 2009 (4AE9E0F2)
fffff880`03c83000 fffff880`03ca1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d78000 fffff880`03d87000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`017dd000 fffff880`017f3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0563d000 fffff880`0565f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04959000 fffff880`04966000   dsNcAdpt dsNcAdpt.sys Mon Mar 30 22:33:33 2009 (49D180FD)
fffff880`0744b000 fffff880`0745e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`07241000 fffff880`0744b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0746c000 fffff880`07478000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`10400000 fffff880`104f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`1116e000 fffff880`111b4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03d87000 fffff880`03dd3000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Tue Apr 06 03:37:39 2010 (4BBAE4C3)
fffff880`03cdd000 fffff880`03d53000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`08871000 fffff880`08891000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Thu Jul 01 14:11:13 2010 (4C2CDA41)
fffff880`03d53000 fffff880`03d78000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03209000 fffff880`033c3000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Thu Jul 01 14:19:15 2010 (4C2CDC23)
fffff880`08963000 fffff880`08999000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0171f000 fffff880`01733000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`016d3000 fffff880`0171f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019de000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a75000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04902000 fffff880`0490f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`0494d000 fffff880`04959000   glancedrv glancedrv.sys Mon Apr 20 14:07:22 2009 (49ECB9DA)
fffff800`03007000 fffff800`03050000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`111b4000 fffff880`111d8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04669000 fffff880`04682000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0702c000 fffff880`07034080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`046c4000 fffff880`046d2000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04c48000 fffff880`04d10000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01bf7000 fffff880`01c00000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`055cd000 fffff880`055eb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014be000 fffff880`016c8000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`012db000 fffff880`013f9000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`0491e000 fffff880`04934000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`055eb000 fffff880`055fa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0745e000 fffff880`0746c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bad000 fffff800`00bb7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0568b000 fffff880`056ce000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019c3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a2b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`0565f000 fffff880`05664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0751a000 fffff880`0752f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07486000 fffff880`074a9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`08959000 fffff880`08963000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`00c32000 fffff880`00c76000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`07478000 fffff880`07486000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`048f3000 fffff880`04902000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046e0000 fffff880`046ed000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0116a000 fffff880`01184000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04d2e000 fffff880`04d46000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04d46000 fffff880`04d73000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`04d73000 fffff880`04dc1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`04dc1000 fffff880`04de4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`04450000 fffff880`0445b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f4f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01733000 fffff880`01791000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`011db000 fffff880`011e6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019f0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01a91000 fffff880`01b83000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`049a0000 fffff880`049ac000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07582000 fffff880`07595000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`049ac000 fffff880`049db000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`057a4000 fffff880`057b9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`014ad000 fffff880`014bc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0126a000 fffff880`012af000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01b83000 fffff880`01be3000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`04e44000 fffff880`055a6000   NETw5s64 NETw5s64.sys Mon May 31 15:05:02 2010 (4C04085E)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017ff000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03050000 fffff800`0362c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01806000 fffff880`019a9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03209000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`1116c000 fffff880`1116d180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat May 22 04:32:58 2010 (4BF796BA)
fffff880`057b9000 fffff880`057d2000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Jan 28 09:24:54 2010 (4B619E36)
fffff880`104f6000 fffff880`1116bc00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 22 04:39:12 2010 (4BF79830)
fffff880`0752f000 fffff880`07582000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`044b3000 fffff880`044d9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04886000 fffff880`048a3000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fa4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01beb000 fffff880`01bf7000   PBADRV   PBADRV.sys   Mon Jan 07 14:12:13 2008 (4782798D)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f82000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01131000 fffff880`0116a000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019d4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07e53000 fffff880`07ef9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0563d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c8a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0497c000 fffff880`049a0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`049db000 fffff880`049f6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04821000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03dd3000 fffff880`03ded000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00da8000 fffff880`00df9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04821000 fffff880`0482c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`0443e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0443e000 fffff880`04447000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04447000 fffff880`04450000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01473000 fffff880`014ad000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`0702c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`055b3000 fffff880`055cd000   risdpe64 risdpe64.sys Fri Mar 19 03:39:56 2010 (4BA32A4C)
fffff880`07595000 fffff880`075ad000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0750c000 fffff880`0751a000   scfilter scfilter.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:17 2009 (4A5BC839)
fffff880`07ef9000 fffff880`07f04000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01beb000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04725000 fffff880`04799000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Mon Aug 10 23:30:48 2009 (4A80E5E8)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047cd000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Mon Aug 10 23:31:44 2009 (4A80E620)
fffff880`088c3000 fffff880`08959000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jun 21 23:21:11 2010 (4C202C27)
fffff880`07f43000 fffff880`07fab000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jun 21 23:20:47 2010 (4C202C0F)
fffff880`07f04000 fffff880`07f31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jun 21 23:20:32 2010 (4C202C00)
fffff880`01a85000 fffff880`01a8d000   stdfltn  stdfltn.sys  Sun Jan 10 13:01:34 2010 (4B4A15FE)
fffff880`07037000 fffff880`070b6000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Wed Mar 10 01:03:45 2010 (4B973641)
fffff880`04e3e000 fffff880`04e3f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`033c8000 fffff880`033fe000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed Jun 24 16:19:12 2009 (4A428A40)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01dfd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`07f31000 fffff880`07f43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0448a000 fffff880`04497000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`0448a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`010cb000   teefer2  teefer2.sys  Wed May 13 15:25:52 2009 (4A0B1EC0)
fffff880`012c3000 fffff880`012d7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03cb2000 fffff880`03cd8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`056ce000 fffff880`056e0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`071c8000 fffff880`071e5000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0570c000 fffff880`0570df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`111d8000 fffff880`111e9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0574a000 fffff880`057a4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04830000 fffff880`04886000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`056fd000 fffff880`0570c000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`057d2000 fffff880`057ff100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`00f82000 fffff880`00f8f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`047d4000 fffff880`047e2000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04425000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01a75000 fffff880`01a85000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fb9000 fffff880`00fce000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`01131000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01791000 fffff880`017dd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0570e000 fffff880`0574a000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`012af000 fffff880`012c3000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`056e0000 fffff880`056fd000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`01184000 fffff880`011da080   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Dec 01 03:41:51 2009 (4B14D6CF)
fffff880`055a6000 fffff880`055b3000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`047e2000 fffff880`047f8000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0108a000 fffff880`010a5000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`04425000 fffff880`04435000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e32000 fffff880`00ed6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00ee5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`044aa000 fffff880`044b3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`074ca000 fffff880`074db000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`04934000 fffff880`0493d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f45000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04497000 fffff880`044aa000   wpsdrvnt wpsdrvnt.sys Thu Sep 17 21:09:26 2009 (4AB2DDC6)
fffff880`074a9000 fffff880`074ca000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`074db000 fffff880`0750c000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04799000 fffff880`047b9000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0320e000 fffff880`033c8000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04682000 fffff880`04693000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04693000 fffff880`046c4000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019fe000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`044de000 fffff880`046e8000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`046e8000 fffff880`046fb000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]


----------

